# Soil temps in your area....



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Just curious how y'all s soil temp is at 4" .....planting season soon will be underway here but a bit later than last year.....2013 @ 4" 48.9 Vs. 2012 @ 4" 62.2 March 5th. This is avg daily temp.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Frozen with snow. Last year probably 50 deg.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I will start to monitor mine the last week in March to plant corn although I never plant corn until the first week in April.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> I will start to monitor mine the last week in March to plant corn although I never plant corn until the first week in April.


10-4, never planted any real amount of corn here, just some that catches end of pivot, temps need to be about 55 for corn?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Won't even think about starting to check until the third week of April.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Couldn't believe the thermometer! Soil was 53.5 deg at a 4" depth yesterday at 4 PM. We have only had 2 days above 50 so far this year I think. Warming from the bottom up I guess. Not terribly wet either, and forecast is looking warmer finally. Might get to plant some corn by the middle of April.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Have about 18 inches of snow in feild yet so it will be a couple of weeks before the ground in bare


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> Couldn't believe the thermometer! Soil was 53.5 deg at a 4" depth yesterday at 4 PM. We have only had 2 days above 50 so far this year I think. Warming from the bottom up I guess. Not terribly wet either, and forecast is looking warmer finally. Might get to plant some corn by the middle of April.


I've had years like that up here, never froze at all then the snow starts and you have mud under the snow most of the winter.


----------

